# "nediyosun "and" isim nedri"



## julyAnna

*H*i,
*S*omebody can help me how to translate this to *E*nglish? *T*hanks a lot*.*


----------



## mmq45

"What do you say" and "What is your name"


----------



## AlpArslan

These are spelled wrong.

Ne diyorsun? => What do you say?
İsmin nedir? => What is your name?


----------



## Volcano

*Ne diyorsun? - What are you saying? / What do you say?*


----------



## saktas

*"Ne diyosun ?"* is used in spoken Turkish, the correct and written language it is *"Ne diyorsun ?"*
It means *"What are you saying ?"*

*"İsim nedir ?"* means *"What is the name ?"*


----------



## hasansabri

*" Ne diyosun"* is rather colloquial, for formal language or in writing *"Ne diyorsun ?" *is the correct form.


----------



## Evros

Isim nedri , isim nedir , or isim neydi? which you wanted to say?Your question is made of wrong words.
isim neydi? What was the name?You ask it when u forgot the name and ask again,you may ask this one.


----------

